# Hallo Kinder jetzt geht's los!



## vbergen

Hola, ¿cómo se traduciría „Hallo Kinder jetzt geht's los!”?  
es de una canción.

¿hola niños vámonos?


----------



## osa_menor

vbergen said:


> ¿hola niños vámonos?


Puede ser, pero depende del contexto.
_
Jetzt gehts los_ es impersonal (ein unpersönlicher Ausdruck) y puede tener al menos dos significados:

_Jetzt gehen wir los_ (aquí cabe tu traducción).
O, por ejemplo en un teatro: _jetzt geht das Stück los_, _jetzt beginnt das Stück_ (Ahora empieza ...).


----------



## Tömk

Puede tener los dos significados que osa_menor ya mencionó. Si tuviera que traducir esa parte de la canción, sería: ¡Hola niños, comencemos!

No creo que sea "vámonos" ya que es una canción de niños que te invita a comenzar a cantarla. Pero el contexto lo conoces tú mejor que yo.


----------



## vbergen

La canciòn dice:

(...) 
Alle Kinder lernen lesen
Indianer und Chinesen.
Selbst am Nordpol lesen alle Eskimos
Hallo Kinder jetzt geht's los!

O sagt am Ostersonntag
jeder Osterhas.
O sagt der Ochse,
der die Ostereier fraß. (...)
fuente: aquí

No es al principio de la canción, por lo que suena raro para mí


----------



## Alemanita

Está al principio del aprendizaje de las letras.
Después de esta exclamación en esta canción se comienza con el abecedario.
Y el Hallo no lo interpretaría como un ¡hola! de saludo sino como una exhortación, ¡vamos!


----------



## David

--Vamos niños, ¡a la obra ya!-- es el significado literal...


----------

